# MAC Old Gold pigment



## romi79_2008 (Jun 23, 2013)

Mac Brule & shroom to highlight, cork in crease, l`oreal smokey jumbo eyeliner in black blended 2-3 on lid, mac old gold all over lid, a lil carbon, daylight in left, blitz right


----------



## ZoZo (Jun 23, 2013)

So beautiful!! Love it..


----------



## IHughes (Jun 23, 2013)

Super beautiful!! I love that look!


----------



## VampyCouture (Jun 23, 2013)

Gorgeous!


----------



## romi79_2008 (Jun 24, 2013)

Thank you ladies


----------



## Dimmie Arnold (Jun 27, 2013)

Lovely!!!


----------



## vyksyn (Jun 28, 2013)

Great look-I never wear greens but this has inspired me!


----------



## EllenAim (Jul 11, 2013)

This pigment is a dream


----------



## CydYoshi (Jul 18, 2013)

Very beautiful !


----------



## EOTD-Fanny (Oct 6, 2013)

So beautiful! :eyelove:


----------



## Renemacaddict (Dec 21, 2014)

Thanks for sharing. 
  I love old gold pigment but i hardly get hold on them.
  This helps ....


----------



## suciarubia (Feb 1, 2015)

Lovely. Green & gold were my school colors  Never thought I'd like them as an eyeshadow combo, but they look great!


----------



## joliejolene (Feb 14, 2015)

Love it! one of my favorite pigments....


----------



## penlipstick (Mar 11, 2015)

Love the eye look!


----------



## PixieSprinkles (Sep 18, 2015)

Gorgeous! You inspired me to try this pigment out! Beautiful look, great job! =)


----------



## mizzjennyy (Nov 8, 2015)

gorgeous! Really suits your eye color.


----------



## Isra Yassin (Nov 13, 2015)

Oh I have old gold!! great idea!!!


----------

